# social media and self incrimination



## rnelson5 (Dec 6, 2015)

I have been thinking about how much the two go hand in hand lately. Just reading post on here and seeing pictures on FB, etc. makes me wonder how many people have gotten caught doing something illegal because of social media. I actually just got done watching north woods law where a post on FB got some guys busted with catching to many fish.... Folks are making MR. Green jeans job easy these days. If you are going to break the law you might not want to broadcast it on the www..... It amazes me what people post. So lets hear it. Who here has been or knows some one who has been busted due to social media?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2015)

I know a guy that got busted by his girl when the other girl posted picture of her with him in the Bahamas. Facebook is a great thing.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 6, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I know a guy that got busted by his girl when the other girl posted picture of her with him in the Bahamas. Facebook is a great thing.



Ha! I was talking more along the line of wildlife violations but yes i bet FB has been the death of many relationships......


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2015)

The LEO folks are looking for law breakers. When you post those pictures you have just given up something that can be used against you in a court of law. If a law has been broken.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 6, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> The LEO folks are looking for law breakers. When you post those pictures you have just given up something that can be used against you in a court of law. If a law has been broken.


With all of the budget cuts and being under staffed, i would bet most of their cases come from social media or tip offs right now.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2015)

That's what happens when you define your manhood on line.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2015)

I know of an LEO who got busted by another LEO for what he posted on facebook.  LEO's are watching here and facebook to catch the low hanging fruit.  Someone once asked me what I called a photograph ... evidence was my reply.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 6, 2015)

I know a guy who lost a very good paying job because of FB. He called in sick when he was really needed and then posted pics of a big bass he caught at the lake that morning......... He was friends with his boss on there.......

Lets be honest. We have all done something we were not supposed to whether on purpose or by accident, but you have to think!!


----------



## awoods (Dec 6, 2015)

i was talking with a warden one time. We got to talking about poaching / trespassers. He said he knows all the local suspects - those that are known poachers and those that are felons that can't have a gun...he checks their Facebook pages every once in a while. He has caught several folks killing out of season, over limits, killing protected species, posing with guns they can't have, etc. he laughed about it because he said that when he shows up to question their activities they always looked shocked...like "how'd he know dat".


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't know about GW around here but if there not there passing up easy pickins.

I have some friends on the city and county patrol and I can tell you theres more than a few officers in each of these units who have fake FB names and are constantly on the look out in FB.  

Cousin is a lawyer and if divorce is the case FB is a go to if the spouse is active online.


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 6, 2015)

So I need to delete the pic of my 8 bluebills from today, or is that ok?


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 7, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> So I need to delete the pic of my 8 bluebills from today, or is that ok?



You are probablly fine. I would post them here to. Make sure your lead shell box is in the picture.


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 7, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> You are probablly fine. I would post them here to. Make sure your lead shell box is in the picture.


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 7, 2015)

Interesting reading if you google a fella named Spook Spann reference this type of thing.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 7, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I have been thinking about how much the two go hand in hand lately. Just reading post on here and seeing pictures on FB, etc. makes me wonder how many people have gotten caught doing something illegal because of social media. I actually just got done watching north woods law where a post on FB got some guys busted with catching to many fish.... Folks are making MR. Green jeans job easy these days. If you are going to break the law you might not want to broadcast it on the www..... It amazes me what people post. So lets hear it. Who here has been or knows some one who has been busted due to social media?



lol.  Made me think of that time a certain social media group hailing from SOWEGA posted pictures of their early season spoonies.

#GoJetMagnumGo


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 7, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> lol.  Made me think of that time a certain social media group hailing from SOWEGA posted pictures of their early season spoonies.
> 
> #GoJetMagnumGo



I remember when those posts went viral on social media! They really 'ed things up if you know what I mean.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 7, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> lol.  Made me think of that time a certain social media group hailing from SOWEGA posted pictures of their early season spoonies.
> 
> #GoJetMagnumGo


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 8, 2015)

How bout the kids that shot 50 something redheads and posted it over social media... Haha dnr happily took care of those birds


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> How bout the kids that shot 50 something redheads and posted it over social media... Haha dnr happily took care of those birds



That has happened more than once in the last two years. I know it happened last year in Burke county.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 8, 2015)

Redheads in Glascock......with turkey loads...smh


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 8, 2015)

duckyaker90 said:


> Redheads in Glascock......with turkey loads...smh



Turkey loads and turkey chokes absolutely smash Canada geese


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 8, 2015)

Gw's watch this place too. 

My son and I pulled my boat out the water and was talking to another guy that was talkin to the game warden, when the other guy left the warden checked us and said, you are emusmacker.  I was kinda shocked.  he said he saw my pics on here.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 9, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Gw's watch this place too.
> 
> My son and I pulled my boat out the water and was talking to another guy that was talkin to the game warden, when the other guy left the warden checked us and said, you are emusmacker.  I was kinda shocked.  he said he saw my pics on here.



we had an epic goose hunt a last early season with Killer and a few others from the forum had a GW riding the lake looking for us. well he found us and all i really think he wanted to do was meet Killer.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 9, 2015)

Buddy of mine was harassed, and I say harassed because there was no proof and the GW was actually wrong I his assumption, by the man for a picture he posted that had no one in it. GW said he caught all the fish himself and was over the limit. I was with him!! Anyways this went on for a few weeks before the guy finally realized he had nothing. Gotta be careful of what and how you post things these days for sure


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 9, 2015)

Wonder how many of them have read this thread......


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Dec 9, 2015)

duckyaker90 said:


> Redheads in Glascock......with turkey loads...smh



I heard all about this.. I heard a rumor through the grapevine that one of these guys was the president or some sort of leader with a DU chapter. Like I said I don't know for sure just a rumor and we all know how that goes.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2015)

Kkniphfer1 said:


> I heard all about this.. I heard a rumor through the grapevine that one of these guys was the president or some sort of leader with a DU chapter. Does anybody know if there was any truth to that? Like I said I don't know for sure just a timer and we all know how that goes.


If you do know you better not post it here.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2015)

You can talk about this subject. Do not post a picture or a name. Even if you have proof you will not post it here.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 9, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> lol.  Made me think of that time a certain social media group hailing from SOWEGA posted pictures of their early season spoonies.
> 
> #GoJetMagnumGo




#SpoonieTeal
#Quacker well you know


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 9, 2015)

steelshotslayer said:


> #SpoonieTeal
> #Quacker well you know



They both have blue on their wings though right


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 9, 2015)

Kkniphfer1 said:


> I heard all about this.. I heard a rumor through the grapevine that one of these guys was the president or some sort of leader with a DU chapter. Like I said I don't know for sure just a rumor and we all know how that goes.



This is true, although they shot mostly wood ducks at roost.....over a pile of corn or wheat. They weren't caught because of social media. They were caught because we have the ranger of the year, that works the area. McDuffie, Warren, Glascock, Jefferson. He don't be playing around, which is a good thing.


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Dec 9, 2015)

duckyaker90 said:


> This is true, although they shot mostly wood ducks at roost.....over a pile of corn or wheat. They weren't caught because of social media. They were caught because we have the ranger of the year, that works the area. McDuffie, Warren, Glascock, Jefferson. He don't be playing around, which is a good thing.



I agree with you on that! I've known him for a while.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Dec 9, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Wonder how many of them have read this thread......



Me too.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 9, 2015)

LIB MR ducks said:


> Me too.



op2:<<<< pun intended...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> op2:<<<< pun intended...



Bawhaha!!! Gotta love that guy ... Even though he is an auburn fan...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2015)

Heard social media got these boys...


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 10, 2015)

There are just some things you don't post on the internet^^^^^

I bet it was fun while it lasted though


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 10, 2015)

"Officer, there were 32 of us hunting that pond"


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 10, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Heard social media got these boys...



CRISP COUNTY
On January 23rd, Cpl. ****** received a complaint that a group of hunters had killed a large number of Redhead ducks, possibly well over the legal bag limit. The information also suggested that the suspects were claiming to have killed the ducks at Lake Seminole in order to keep the actual kill site undisclosed. Armed with very few details, Cpl. ****** conducted a thorough investigation locating the hunting area and the six hunters who had killed fifty eight redheads, forty six over their legal limit. The subjects were charged with taking over the daily bag limit and the ducks were confiscated.


----------



## mattuga (Dec 10, 2015)

*Jump shoot or decoyed birds*



thompsonsz71 said:


> Heard social media got these boys...



So this hunt and the redhead slaughter - were those jump shoots?  We legally jumped snow geese one time and took 65 birds in 9 seconds.  While I am sure it is possible this would be one heck of a GA duck hole if they decoyed all those birds.  Anyone know?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 10, 2015)

*respect for the law*

when somebody publicly brags about breaking the law, they have compounded the crime. They made it worse than just silently doing the crime itself.
They are encouraging others to do that crime, or any other crime they feel like doing, because they erode respect for the law.

Therefore, criminals who obviously knew what they were doing was illegal but do it anyway and post about it on social media SHOULD get busted, and I WANT law enforcement officers to watch for such evidence of crime. I want my fellow citizens to report obvious crimes, and I expect the authorities to follow-up.

If Joe Blow shoots a doe on a bucks-only day, and doesn't tell anybody about it, the harm is minimal. 
When he brags about it on SpaceBook and says he just felt like killin' whatever came into his crosshairs, that's a bigger crime with more harm to society.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> CRISP COUNTY
> On January 23rd, Cpl. ****** received a complaint that a group of hunters had killed a large number of Redhead ducks, possibly well over the legal bag limit. The information also suggested that the suspects were claiming to have killed the ducks at Lake Seminole in order to keep the actual kill site undisclosed. Armed with very few details, Cpl. ****** conducted a thorough investigation locating the hunting area and the six hunters who had killed fifty eight redheads, forty six over their legal limit. The subjects were charged with taking over the daily bag limit and the ducks were confiscated.



I mean... How the heck could you do this... Lol 46 over? One I can see, but that was blatant....


----------



## Old Bart (Dec 10, 2015)

All you have to do is read the DU Migration Reports. Folks been hunting and bragging about the ducks they've shot, out of season.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 11, 2015)

Old Bart said:


> All you have to do is read the DU Migration Reports. Folks been hunting and bragging about the ducks they've shot, out of season.



While some of that may be true, a lot of folks get on there and post stuff just to get a rise out people. As with any public forum, you have to take what you read with a grain of salt.


----------



## lancek742 (Dec 11, 2015)

Anyone That has been duck hunting the last few years should now That come duck season Green jeans will be at almost every major boat ramp checking. You will not see them 10 months out of the year, but come duck season they come out of the wood work. Never had any issues or bad experiences with them. Do what's right or pay the fines. Really is that simple.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 11, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Heard social media got these boys...



I've been on some good redhead shoots but dang......


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 12, 2015)

I remember a few years ago I posted a pic of me holding some ducks with a shoal marker in the background, and the pic was posted on another site, saying Emusmacker and other's just don't get it".  It was funny, that super secret spot is 200 yards from a state highway in the wide open, and not so super secret.  I think some folks get their undies twisted up too much over pics.

I don't call pics evidence I call them sharing memories, and if folks don't like em, then scroll on.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 12, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I remember a few years ago I posted a pic of me holding some ducks with a shoal marker in the background, and the pic was posted on another site, saying Emusmacker and other's just don't get it".  It was funny, that super secret spot is 200 yards from a state highway in the wide open, and not so super secret.  I think some folks get their undies twisted up too much over pics.
> 
> I don't call pics evidence I call them sharing memories, and if folks don't like em, then scroll on.


There is a BIG difference in posting a picture that tells your spot and posting a picture that shows you over the limit. I wouldn't post either of them, but atleast the first one would not get you in trouble.....


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 12, 2015)

mattuga said:


> So this hunt and the redhead slaughter - were those jump shoots?  We legally jumped snow geese one time and took 65 birds in 9 seconds.  While I am sure it is possible this would be one heck of a GA duck hole if they decoyed all those birds.  Anyone know?



Not really. I have decoyed hundreds of redheads in a morning on public water in ga many of times. Problem is you can only kill two. On private land it is easy if you have the habitat they want in the right location and no pressure it's simple.


----------

